# [H]Grey Knights Army Bare Plastic[W]$$$,Paypal



## DeusMortis (Apr 13, 2012)

Letting go of my GK in order to expand my Dark Eldar. Army is adult built & all bare plastic. 

Grey Knights Codex 
Librarian in Terminator Armour (converted metal with GK bitz) 
Brother-Captain Stern <metal> NIB 
10 Grey Knight Terminators (I ran these as 2 5-man squads; equipped w/ 7 halberds,2 psycannons,banner,2 Hammers) 
5 Interceptor (Justicar with Hammer, 2 Halberd, 2 Falchions) 
6 Strikes (Justicar with Hammer, rest swords, 2 psycannons) 
Nemesis Dreadknight (with Great Sword/Heavy Psycannon) 
5 more GK Terminators (new on sprue) 
4 unbuilt/new on sprue Grey Knights (these were going to be 4 more Strikes, but could be built however you like. 
1 Forgeworld Etched Brass Grey Knight/Inquisition (complete) 
All the left over bits are included. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140739921580

If you have any questions feel free to PM me. If anyone's interested in completing the transctions early & outside of ebay for $250, PM me


----------

